# Petsmart Coupon 15% of orders $60+



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Just an FYI for those interested...

In the first coupon we've seen from PetSmart since before the holidays, coupon code *SAVEFEB* saves 15% on on orders of $60 or more. Free shipping on orders of $50 or more make for even more savings. Expires *02/29/2008*.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

moogoo said:


> Just an FYI for those interested...
> 
> In the first coupon we've seen from PetSmart since before the holidays, coupon code *SAVEFEB* saves 15% on on orders of $60 or more. Free shipping on orders of $50 or more make for even more savings. Expires *02/29/2008*.


Thanks, but unless you talk about the online store it is definitely not the first coupon since the holidays. Here is another one that saves $5 off $25 (20% savings) and then we have of course the questionable $5 off $15 homemade coupons that are always worth a try. :icon_smil


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I just copied and pasted the paragraph. But I believe it is for the online store only since it's a coupon code. I have to use that 5 off 25 soon! I have it printed out


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

code: 4PERKS for $10 off orders >= $70 thru 04/14/08


----------

